
Ask HN: Late start Monday and early dismissal Friday - badrabbit
There has been a lot of talk about 4 day work weeks. How do you feel about starting Mondays half a work day late and leaving for the weekend on Fridays half a day early?<p>It&#x27;s not the same as a full day off,but is it a reasonable compromise?
======
ThrowawayR2
If that's the only option being offered, I'd take it of course, however, part
of the benefit of a 4 day work week is not having to endure the commute (both
a personal and environmental benefit) or prep for work, which this schedule
doesn't have. What's the rationale behind proposing this schedule?

[EDIT] Also, how would this interact with flex time (if flex time is a benefit
your business offers)?

~~~
badrabbit
For me it's a mental health and productivity benefit. You get longer down time
and when you get back to work you have to endure only half a day to get back
into work mode. On fridays you wrap up work and leave early so you're more
focus on completion and you're less stressed.

I didn't even consider the environmental aspect, a lot of workplaces already
have work from home fridays, maybe having the half-days work from home makes
better sense?

------
forgotmypw
It would probably be a big help...

I feel like you would be losing more than sum of one day's productivity on
both Mondays and Fridays.

~~~
badrabbit
That is what I am curious about. Would I be more productive if I start monday
late where normally I would spend too much time coping with having to return
from the weekend? Fridays too,I feel like i would be more productive and
procrastinate less if I knew the weekend will start soon.

